# The Sims 2 Vista Problem



## accipiters

hello,

I have a HP Pavillion DV 6600 Notebook (128MB Shared Memory Intel Graphic Card) 2 GB RAM with Windows Vista Home Premium.

I installed sims 2 but it is not running, it always opens a window stating 'Unspecified Error'.

Kindly Help.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Sims 2 requires Transform and Lighting support. Most Integrated graphics cards do not support this function.
To check visit this website and look for Sims2. It will check your PC to see if you can run it on your system.
http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## ebackhus

SRL says that TnL isn't necessary if you have a CPU running 2Ghz or faster. It says mine will run it since my 1.8Ghz processor has a rating of 3Ghz. My X2 system rates at about 7Ghz performance...


----------



## dancinangel67

You might want to reinstall the game.. this may work. After you reinstall the game try again.. if that does not work I would contact EA Games or Maxis... both own/created Sims 2


----------



## whiteknite

hi i read your post on looking at the website to se if my lappie is compatable with the sims 2 and it is, ive looked at many forums and it seems that my problem is not that common, i can load the game and the expansion on fine i have the universaty expansion. but if i chose an existing sim it goes to the loading screen and thats all nothing else happens, the misic still plays in the background but thats all. the same happens when i create my own sim, when i click on the tick to finnish creating it will go to the loading screen and again do nothing the music will still play in the background,ive left it for a while to see if it just needed to catchup but no go. i have to ctrl ald del and end program through the taskmanager which says program not responding. this also happens when i just use the sims 2 with no expansion. now i play wow alot and i have no problems with that, and it needs more advanced systems and graphics to run and i can run it with no problems. i have a figitsu seimens amilo with the intell centreno core two duo running at 3.4gig and 2 gig of ddr2 memory 160 gig sata hard drive and intel 965 express chipset. ive looked at lots of sites and this laptop comes out top for buisness and gaming every time, i think its vista but dont know what to do can u help?


----------



## Leticron

@accipiters:IIRC I had to install a patch from a Maxis/EA page to run Sims2 on wife's Vista (home Premium) computer.
just check if there is some patch that fits your computer/situation.

@whieknight:it's not nice to "hijack" threads . Try to delete all .cache files in \Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\

-le


----------



## maz18

Leticron said:


> @accipiters:IIRC I had to install a patch from a Maxis/EA page to run Sims2 on wife's Vista (home Premium) computer.
> just check if there is some patch that fits your computer/situation.
> 
> @whieknight:it's not nice to "hijack" threads . Try to delete all .cache files in \Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\
> 
> -le


what patch was it you installed?


----------



## howie81

to those who are sims2 fan, I found out the solution. I have sims2 running properly in xp, when i change my OS to vista, my sims2 always stuck at loading screen or sometimes some error message come out. After a few research done.I found that sims2 is compatible in vista. 

The problem is the graphic card. All u need to do is upgrade your graphic card driver to vista version. It should be fine. Now I can enjoy the sims2.


----------



## McNinja

sims 2 updates
http://thesims2.ea.com/update/


----------



## applecat

Hey. I was having the same problem as whiteknite where the loading screen kept freezing up. Took me a while but it's now playing perfectly. Right clicking on the sims2 desktop icon; properties; compatibility, I am running in compatibility mode for windows server 2003, running as an administrator, 256 colours, 640x480 res, and disabled display scaling on hight DPI settings. Also, on the neighbourhood screen under (...) icon in graphic settings I've bascically turned everything from high graphics settings to lowest poss and turning everything from 'on' to 'off'. Everything combined now means that my crappy GMA x3100 can now handle the game without freezing.
Hope this helps someone.


----------

